# 15 JAN 2018



## Null (Jan 16, 2018)

[pink_wojak.png]



Spoiler


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 16, 2018)

Remember, kids, buying twenty different cryptocoins is not "diversifying."


----------



## Grog (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## DangerousGas (Jan 16, 2018)

Haha, . What caused the crypto market to shit itself quite so profoundly?


----------



## Sanshain (Jan 16, 2018)

AND THEY ALL FALL DOWN AND THEY ALL FALL DOWN AND THEY ALL FALL DOWN.

The funny thing is that if this keeps up for a bit I may actually be tempted to toss a 100$ or so at the market to see if it sticks.


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jan 16, 2018)

lol @ people who only own crypto, didn't go into gold/cash/real estate at high


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jan 16, 2018)

DangerousGas said:


> Haha, . What caused the crypto market to shit itself quite so profoundly?



lack of demand and stop-loss orders


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 16, 2018)

I wish I was smart enough to understand these cryptidcurrencies.


----------



## ___- (Jan 16, 2018)

mfw I'm pouring in fiat to buy the dip with money I can afford to lose
see you in lamboland next year faggots


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 16, 2018)

I remember how people said they were buying the dip when it was at $14,000...


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jan 16, 2018)

___- said:


> View attachment 358366
> mfw I'm pouring in fiat to buy the dip with money I can afford to lose
> see you in lamboland next year faggots



What I have left in crypto right now is in XMR, because it has a real economy (drugs) backing it now. It will be well poised to capture the gains of speculative investment, but might be better insulated against the effects of a lingering bear market with the widespread vanishing of speculative capital, which I am basically assuming we're going to see in crypto this year until Q3.


----------



## ___- (Jan 16, 2018)

14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> What I have left in crypto right now is in XMR, because it has a real economy (drugs) backing it now. It will be well poised to capture the gains of speculative investment, but might be better insulated against the effects of a lingering bear market with the widespread vanishing of speculative capital, which I am basically assuming we're going to see in crypto this year until Q3.


let it burn, XLM pretty good?


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jan 16, 2018)

___- said:


> let it burn, XLM pretty good?



no. XLM is a shitcoin.


----------



## Grog (Jan 16, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7qu8t9/18002738255_us_national_suicide_hotline/


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Leo Bonhart (Jan 16, 2018)

Null said:


> [pink_wojak.png]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had more than made up for my losses on December 22 when this hit. I hope I'm not crypto's Stonewall Jackson who never saw the South rise again.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Jan 16, 2018)

_"Buy when there's blood in the streets, even when the blood is your own" _
- a jew


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 16, 2018)

Gangster Talk said:


> _"Buy when there's blood in the streets, even when the blood is your own" _
> - a jew


"_Don't try to catch a falling knife_" -a jew


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Jan 16, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> View attachment 358479



 I've just now noticed that Tether (USDT) is up there in corner shining green. I needed the laugh today.


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm really glad I had no initial principle left in the market but still, ow


----------



## Caesare (Jan 17, 2018)

14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> lol @ people who only own crypto, didn't go into gold/cash/real estate at high



Gold and real estate are always the way to go, particularly gold. The price of gold has risen astronomically in the past 20 years. It took a slight dip these past three years, but it's on the way up again. Real estate is obvious because it can be a continual source of revenue as rental property.

On the price of gold though, it was around $370.00 an ounce in 2001. As of today, it's $1338.10 an ounce and went as high as $1985.60 in 2011.


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh god, another gold/silver bubble is on the way, isn't it.


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Jan 17, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> Gold and real estate are always the way to go, particularly gold.



People thinking any given thing is "always" the way to go is a source of untold losses and bankruptcies. The closest answer for "always" is a low fee index fund like Vanguard provides.

Everyone should have some precious metals with the knowledge that they generally underperform other categories of investment. Precious metals are your insurance against catastrophic social failure. My portfolio is metals heavy because I cannot trust my money to Jew banks, governments will collaborate to steal it.

Real estate is also extremely hazard ridden in countries where you have to loan and rent to niggers no matter what.

Everything has a rational buy price and sell price. Assets should not be religions.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 17, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> Gold and real estate are always the way to go, particularly gold. The price of gold has risen astronomically in the past 20 years. It took a slight dip these past three years, but it's on the way up again. Real estate is obvious because it can be a continual source of revenue as rental property.
> 
> On the price of gold though, it was around $370.00 an ounce in 2001. As of today, it's $1338.10 an ounce and went as high as $1985.60 in 2011.


Gold shills are not welcome in cryptoland, better watch yourself.


----------



## Caesare (Jan 17, 2018)

14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> People thinking any given thing is "always" the way to go is a source of untold losses and bankruptcies.



Gold has always been rather safe, it's silver that has ruined people.



14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 said:


> Real estate is also extremely hazard ridden in countries where you have to loan and rent to niggers no matter what.



I know people that do and while it's a pain in the ass they deal with it by being proactive. There are a number of things you can do in order to prevent your rentals from being ruined by parasites. The most basic thing is to price them at a level that will screen out the ones looking for a flophouse.


----------



## millais (Jan 17, 2018)

Man uses retirement fund to speculate in BTC, gets hit by both dips






Also for real estate, it's not too bad if you can find good maintenance staff and cycle through tenants until you end up with a good set. If you decide to do the slumlord route, you can cut operating expenses considerably by handling all the management and maintenance solo, though when things do go on wrong and you have to call in contractors, depending on how bad you fucked up trying to fix it yourself, it could be more costly than if you had just hired maintenance staff in the first place.


----------



## Sanshain (Jan 17, 2018)

>Retirement Account in Crypto.

I'm sorry, but _why._


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jan 18, 2018)

Forever Sunrise said:


> >Retirement Account in Crypto.
> 
> I'm sorry, but _why._


Crypto:autism:


----------



## Null (Jan 18, 2018)

Forever Sunrise said:


> >Retirement Account in Crypto.
> 
> I'm sorry, but _why._


*WHY NOT*


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 18, 2018)

millais said:


> Man uses retirement fund to speculate in BTC, gets hit by both dips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"My retirement accounts were only up 20% this year which seems really low"


----------



## TowinKarz (Jan 19, 2018)

I was going to say, isn't like 5% return on a retirement fund considered good? 20% is fucking fantastic..... greedy idiots get what's coming to them.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 19, 2018)

TowinKarz said:


> I was going to say, isn't like 5% return on a retirement fund considered good? 20% is fucking fantastic..... greedy idiots get what's coming to them.



This is why so many crypto retards fall for Ponzi scams that promise absurd rates of return.

This guy, Trendon Shavers, was one of the earlier Ponzi scammers.

This is hyper-intensified when the scam promises a rate of return denominated in BTC itself, because eventually the price is going to shoot up unpredictably, and then, these "high-yield investment" scams are having to pay out in a currency that has gone up to 10 times the previous price (and of course the scammers have already blown most of their profits).

Rather than discourage these brazenly criminal scams, Michael Marquardt (dox archive), the guy who runs bitcointalk and the main Bitcoin subreddit, as well as other so-called fora for Bitcoin, took a huge cut of pretty much every scam that came along in the form of big ad buys, even when like Trendon Shavers's scam, it was blatantly obviously a Ponzi scam.  Almost everything advertised on Bitcoin-related fora is a scam.


----------



## Begemot (Jan 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> This is why so many crypto exceptional individuals fall for Ponzi scams that promise absurd rates of return.
> 
> This guy, Trendon Shavers, was one of the earlier Ponzi scammers.
> 
> ...


What do you guys think about exchanges like kucoin? It feels like a whole different ecosystem to the other exchanges and I'm not 100% confident about it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 20, 2018)

chekovia said:


> What do you guys think about exchanges like kucoin? It feels like a whole different ecosystem to the other exchanges and I'm not 100% confident about it.



I don't know anything about it and I'm suspicious of exchanges in general.  Coinbase is about the only one I trust not just to be an outright scam and just waltz off with the money some day.  Exchanges where you don't leave anything on them, like ShapeShift, are also nice, and being only crypto to crypto, require no ID.


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 21, 2018)

chekovia said:


> What do you guys think about exchanges like kucoin? It feels like a whole different ecosystem to the other exchanges and I'm not 100% confident about it.



Kucoin is a slow piece of shit, especially when it comes to withdrawing.  Although it works as far as I know.


----------



## Null (Jan 21, 2018)

chekovia said:


> What do you guys think about exchanges like kucoin? It feels like a whole different ecosystem to the other exchanges and I'm not 100% confident about it.


Huobi.pro is my current favorite, except for its limited market selection.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 22, 2018)

Null said:


> Huobi.pro is my current favorite, except for its limited market selection.


I'm scared of Chinese exchanges. The People's Bank of China will just come around and shut shit down if they feel anything is getting out of hand, they've done this before.


----------



## Null (Jan 22, 2018)

CrunkLord420 said:


> I'm scared of Chinese exchanges. The People's Bank of China will just come around and shut shit down if they feel anything is getting out of hand, they've done this before.


https://www.huobi.pro/about/

They're not on Mainland.


----------



## millais (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## crunchysalty (Jan 27, 2018)

I buy gold by the gram and in hand. $50 bucks and easy to cut and carry as trade, why not?
Rental property is also a good investment to supplement a 401k and stock options. But I'm just a wage slave, according to Tommy toothless. How's that dumpster food this year, Tom? It's been nice and warm in AZ.


----------

